
Nanoscribe – Think big, print nano - peter_d_sherman
https://www.nanoscribe.com/en/
======
dTal
This is extremely interesting in theory, but I'm put off by the dearth of real
technical information on the site, and what would appear to be a "let's
haggle" approach to pricing. It's hard to assess the business case if I don't
even know how many zeros the price tag has!

